# Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2016


*Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände​*
Da nur steter Tropfen den Stein höhlt, habe ich wieder einmal einen "Offenen Brief" zum Jahreswechsel an die Landes- und Spezialverbände geschrieben.

Damit keiner in den Verbänden sagen kann, er hätte es nicht mitbekommen, er wäre vielleicht  nicht angekommen etc., hier die Veröffentlichung:



> *Offener Brief​*
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Präsidenten und Vorsitzende,
> 
> ich wünsche Ihnen ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2016 im Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

PS:
An den DAFV ging das nicht, nur an die Landes/Spezialverbände - keine Hoffnung mehr beim DAFV, jedes Schreiben sinnlos....


----------



## Lahnfischer (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Schön geschrieben...|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Verschick's als Päckchen und leg 'nen Glas Honig dazu, vielleicht nützt es ja doch was |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Naja, ein LV hat sich ja schon auf diesen positiven Weg gemacht.
Ob dann weitere folgen werden wie die Verräter aus Brandenburg und Bayern, die Umfaller vom Rheinischen, die Schlappschwänze aus Hessen, die Honigmangelernährten ausm Norden (LSFV-SH und Weser-Ems), die Anglerfeinde aus Sachsen-Anhalt oder B-W,  oder die Hamburger Chaostruppe, das wird man sehen.

Man hört munkeln, dass in einem LV nächstes Jahr bei den Wahlen auf der HV eine Verjüngung im Präsidium erfolgen soll und die nachrückende Generation auch durchaus solche Gedanken zu hegen scheint - wir werden sehen - und weiterhin berichten und kommentieren...

Versprochen!

;-)))


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Gut gemacht Thomas. #6

Bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt.|rolleyes

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt.|rolleyes


Sarkasmus????


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Hast du es denn wenigstens auf Toilettenpapier geschrieben, damit ey von deren Seite noch verwendung  findet? Sonst liegt das Papier doch nur in den Ablagen rum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Ging ja als Mail, der "Offene Brief" - auch noch Porto? Wäre unschwäbisch....

Davon ab kamen bereits 3 Antworten.
Und zwar von:
Landesfischereiverband Bayern
Regionalgeschäftsstelle Nord der Hessenfischer
Landesverband Sächsischer Angler

Autoresponse, dass über Feiertage zu wäre......


----------



## Zanderjoe1 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Hallo liebe Mitangler und Funktionäre!

 Vor einiger Zeit habe ich Kenntnis einer Aussage erhalten.Während einer  Diskussion mit Mitarbeitern der Wasserschutzpolizei äusserten diese folgendes  .Der Einlaufbereich des Muldestausees von der Brücke bis zum eigentlichen See  sei Naturschutzgebiet.Demzufolge ist das angeln dort verboten.Ich habe mich  informiert,es ist Landschaftschutzgebiet.Das angeln mit Kunstködern dort  verboten ist ,ist bekannt.Auch das die Inseln nicht betreten werden dürfen ist  bekannt.Die letzten 25 Jahre ca. konnte man dort unterhalb der Brücke immer  angeln.Nun hat das Hochwasser den Uferbereich derart verändert,dass bei etwas  gestiegenem Muldepegel ,Bad Düben etwa ab 220cm, man durch das Wasser waten muss  um zu den Angelstellen zu gelangen.Das ist an einigen Tagen im Jahr der  Fall.Dann ist es eine Insel.Was die Brücke betrifft,dort wurde unterhalb des  Wasserspiegels direkt unterhalb der Brücke vor Jahren mit viel Aufwand eine  Betonschwelle abgefräst und der Pegel des Sees anschließend gesenkt.Sonst hätten  nach dem absenken die Fische nicht mehr ohne weiteres vom See in die Mulde  wandern können.Das gilt jetzt angeblich als Aufstiegshilfe.Angeln  verboten!!!
 Auf diese weise würden uns etliche extrem attraktive Angelstellen  genommen.Hier kann man in unserer Gegend noch vom Ufer aus Zander fangen.Trotz  vieler Angler und des Fischers im See gibt es einen sehr guten  Zanderbestand.Auch Hechte werden sehr oft gefangen.Diese haben dann den Magen  voll kleiner Zander.Das zeigt das auch der Zandernachwuchs in sehr großer Zahl  vorhanden ist.
 Bitte helft uns Anglern vor Ort.Wir dürfen nicht zulassen das diese  Bürokraten die Regeln derart auslegen.Der Landesverband macht nur Sinn,wenn ich  landesweit angeln kann und der Verband uns in solchen Situationen hilft.

 Viele Grüße und Petri Heil

Diese Mail habe ich am 6.12.15 an den Verband des DAFV Sachsen Anhalt geschickt.Bis jetzt keine Reaktion!Bei einer ähnlichen Mail vor vielen Monaten war es genauso.Was sollen wir denn noch machen."Die " müssen sich nicht wundern wenn viele Angler austreten und lieber lokal kleine Vereine gründen.Ich bin nicht dafür aber was soll denn noch geschehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

hat ja nur begrenzt mit dem Thema hier (Offener Brief) zu tun, ist sicher aber für viele interessant, mit zu verfolgen, ob und was da die Verbände tun vor Ort (hat sich ja schon  heraus gestellt, dass gerade der S-A-LV eher zu Verboten neigt als zum Arbeiten für Angler und das Angeln..: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309501 , da wird wohl auch keine Antwort kommen) .

Mach doch daher bitte einen eigenen Thread zu dem Thema auf.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Es kam heute eine recht freundliche Antwort von Andreas Schneiderlöchner,
Präsident des Fischereiverbandes Saar KdöR.

Ich habe darum gebeten, diese bei uns im Wortlaut veröffentlichen zu dürfen.


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt, würde mich trotzdem sehr wundern wenn dabei etwas Positives rauskäme (...noch mehr als sonst bei Schreiben solcher "Institutionen"...).
Um diese Zeit war auch mit solchen automatisierten Antworten zu rechnen, man braucht ja Zeit um sich Sachen auszudenken welche die Angler noch mehr knechten und die Feiertage bieten sich ja dafür gerade zu an... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Die Antwort vom Saarpräsi war persönlich und freundlich, nicht automatisiert.

War auch eher verwundert............


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Sorry Thomas, das ändert natürlich Alles... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

naja, sagen wir mal so:
Bisher ist der saarländische Landesverband ja weder durch übergroße Anglerfreundlichkeit aufgefallen, noch durch Kompetenz z. B. in Sachen Bundesverband..

Und ich bin da ja nun nicht für übersensible Schreibarbeit bekannt...

Da trotzdem 
1.:
überhaupt ne Antwort zu bekommen

die dann
2.:
noch recht freundlich war, 

das zeitigt bei mir dann doch Verwunderung.........

Vielleicht geschehen doch noch Zeichen und Wunder?

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das salbunbgsvolle Wort zum neuen Jahr - passend auch gerade auf den
> *D*ie
> *A*ngler
> *F*ürchterlich
> ...


----------



## dieteraalland (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

hat er dir denn die freigabe zum veröffendlichen erteilt?;+


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Deine Schreibarbeit ist schon in Ordnung #6 und nur positiv zu bewerten. 
Den Glauben an "Zeichen und Wunder" nehm ich Dir aber nicht ab, dafür bin ich zu tief in meinem Inneren Realist, Pessimist und stimme Deinem "salbungsvollen Wort zum neuen Jahr" voll zu:vik:.

PS: gibt es oder kennst Du einen LV der durch "Anglerfreundlichkeit, Kompetenz und *Bundesverstand" *glänzen kann ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2016)

dieteraalland schrieb:


> hat er dir denn die freigabe zum veröffendlichen erteilt?;+


Die Antwort darauf steht noch aus ..



Brummel schrieb:


> Deine Schreibarbeit ist schon in Ordnung #6 und nur positiv zu bewerten.


Dannggeee ;-)



Brummel schrieb:


> Den Glauben an "Zeichen und Wunder" nehm ich Dir aber nicht ab, dafür bin ich zu tief in meinem Inneren Realist, Pessimist und stimme Deinem "salbungsvollen Wort zum neuen Jahr" voll zu:vik:.


grins...............



Brummel schrieb:


> PS: gibt es oder kennst Du einen LV der durch "Anglerfreundlichkeit, Kompetenz und *Bundesverstand" *glänzen kann ?


Noch keinen, der wirklich so weit ist... 
Aber immerhin einen, der ein gutes Stück des Weges Richtung Dienstleistung und Hilfe für Angler und Angeln hinter sich gebracht hat und den auch weiter gehen will.....


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

mhm, ich lass mich überraschen.... :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*



Brummel schrieb:


> mhm, ich lass mich überraschen.... :g


Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310952

Nicht so einfach, dass die paar vernünftigen sich in so verkrusteten Strukturen gegen alte Betonköppe durchsetzen können..
Auch deswegen der "Offene Brief" hier.....


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Stimmt, ich bin trotzdem der Meinung daß man nicht alles auf " Betonköpfe", schwer erziehbare Jung(schwarz)angler und sonstiges schieben kann.
Ich merke hier in der "tiefsten Provinz" schon eine Veränderung im Verein. Zum Guten hin, das heißt ich meine erkennen zu können daß sich immer mehr Leute mit den wirklichen Problemen beschäftigen.
Dem ungeachtet stehen die natürlich genau diesen "verkrusteten Strukturen" gegenüber die Du erwähnst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*



> Zum Guten hin, das heißt ich meine erkennen zu können daß sich immer mehr Leute mit den wirklichen Problemen beschäftigen.


Ja, laaaaaangsam............


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Eben !  Da liegt der Hund im Pfeffer (oder der Hase begraben ? #c), mir viel zu langsam wie vieles hier...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Wir tun, was wir können mit informieren, kommentieren und diskutieren - den Arsxx müssen sie aber schon in den Vereinen und Verbänden hochkriegen statt wie bisher immer nur jeden Scheixx abnicken..


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

So ist es leider, meinte mit "hier" übrigens nicht das AB.

Um den"Arsch hochzukriegen" braucht man aber schon ein bisschen "aggressiv veranlagte" Mitglieder, zumindest in meinem Verein.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

..oder wie beim Schleienansitz: Gaaaanz viel Geduld und innere Ruhe :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Wie man sieht, hat sich in diesem einem Jahr nichts geändert.

Die gleichen Probleme, die gleichen unfähigen Verbände, das gleiche anglerfeindliche bis inkompetente Personal, bei Baglimit und Angelverbote AWZ fiel der DAFV sogar Anglern noch in den Rücken.

Es gibt den AVN, der wirklich vorwärts geht, ein paar, die wenigstens anfangen, sich Gedanke nzu machen und die große Mehrheit der abnickenden und treudoof zahlenden Vasallenlandesverbände des DAFV, die alles schlucken und nach dem Radfahrerprinzip nach unten an igre Zahler treten, was da von oben kommt - sei es aus Ministerien und Behörden oder vom Dachverband..

Schade, dass ausser dem AVN keiner der Landesverbände wirklich konsequente Politik für Angler und das Angeln als solches angegangen ist.

Da ich befürchte, dass dies auch in 2017 nicht anders wird, erspare ich mir nen weiteren "Offenen Brief" an die anglerfeindlichen Vasallenlandesverbände im DAFV und verweise nur auf diesen hier..


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

Kennst Du SETI ?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Search_for_Extraterrestrial_Intelligence

Die suchen nach intelligentem Leben außerhalb unseres Planeten. 

Gründe doch SAFI

https: //de.DAFV.würg/Search for Angler Federation Intelligence.

Einen Monatslohn, dass SETI eher Erfolg haben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zum neuen Jahr 2016: Offener Brief an Landes- und Spezialverbände*

;-)))))))


----------

